# Best mass gain cycle?



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2011)

WHAT IS YOUR BEST MASS CYCLE GUYS?

SO I KNOW WHAT GEAR I WILL GIVE ON SALE !


----------



## kentclark (Aug 16, 2011)

Test,Tren,A-bombs,slin and gh.....time to mutate


----------



## yerg (Aug 16, 2011)

test, tren, abombs, AND halo!!! for strength gains... lol


----------



## GMO (Aug 16, 2011)

Test/Deca/D-bol - Tried and true mass builder.


----------



## paolo584 (Aug 16, 2011)

thats classic cycle^^^^


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Test/Deca/D-bol - Tried and true mass builder.


 
Agree 100%.  Same cycle I took over twenty years ago in my second run.  Worked great then and it still does.


----------



## kentclark (Aug 16, 2011)

tried and true doesnt mean best


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Test/Deca/D-bol - Tried and true mass builder.


 
This is what I prefer too. Running this right now with AP Test and BD Deca. Loving the cycle. Also threw in some Genshi NPP with Dianabol for kickstart.


----------



## yerg (Aug 16, 2011)

shit, how could i have forgotten about deca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2011)

cool..summer soon finish


----------



## IronWrestler (Aug 16, 2011)

I like to run high dosed of Deca and Mast with Test Prop


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Test/Deca/D-bol - Tried and true mass builder.


Yup.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 16, 2011)

test e, npp,with anadrol and tren a  last 4-6 weeks with some d-bol.what yall think.take a couple weeks in the middle of cycle with no orals.


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 16, 2011)

For me EQ is a must to increase my appetite and I substitute dbol for it since it's similar without the 17aa.


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm runnin d-bol, test & deca right now. It's workin good for me.


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Aug 16, 2011)

yep,  here too,

went back to my roots when I got swoled up. Good ole test deca dbol stack does the trick, helps the joints.

Its the first time ive given this a run again in prob 10years


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

kentclark said:


> tried and true doesnt mean best


 
Sometimes it means exactly that.


----------



## IanM4208 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like wp should sell a test/deca/dbol stack for around $300. Its in demand wp....


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Test/Deca/D-bol - Tried and true mass builder.


 Hope you're right - about to find out.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 16, 2011)

AnabolicAgent said:


> Good ole test deca dbol stack does the trick, helps the joints.


  I'm hoping that's right, too.


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Test/Deca/D-bol - Tried and true mass builder.



I completely Agree!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

all love testo ..but what is best guys?
cyp or enath or sust or all same?


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 17, 2011)

test e + tren e + anadrol = MASS


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> Test/Deca/D-bol - Tried and true mass builder.



Agree


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

and all forget pct? and anti e stuff?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 17, 2011)

i all ways go with test e over test c only because test c all ways comes same price  as test e but dosed at 200mg where test e is 250mg so you get 500mg more with test e.i have all ways wondered why test c is all ways dosed at 200mg?


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 17, 2011)

If cost were no object I would try to free up as much Test as I could with Proviron 50-100mg/day, Winstrol Depot 100mg eod, Masteron 100mg eod, and 600mg Primo Depot and 1g Test E weekly. The antiestrogenic effects coupled with freeing up the test with all the other gear would be amazing. Then of course adding hgh, insulin, and others would be freaky.


----------



## aja44 (Aug 17, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i all ways go with test e over test c only because test c all ways comes same price  as test e but dosed at 200mg where test e is 250mg so you get 500mg more with test e.i have all ways wondered why test c is all ways dosed at 200mg?



I get my Cyp at 250mg/ml


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Aug 17, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> I'm hoping that's right, too.


 

Oh you know,,,,,,,,,it is,,,,,,,,,,it sure is


How in hell does someone recommend winstrol with this? NOoooooooo

my winny would take a hike to the next cut cycle


----------

